# How often do you change your water?



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

How often does your water get changed for your fish tanks? This does not include topping off.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

once a week for most of my tanks.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Once a week also. To keep p's growing


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Once a week is enough in my book: it's not exactly a hobby of mine...


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Every Sunday night during Simpsons. Usually takes about 30-45 minutes depending on how good the episode is. LoL

~Dj


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Once a week....Sometime on the weekend.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

once a week aswell...i also clean while watching TV, very messy when you miss the bucket.


----------



## s2k2sti (May 5, 2003)

when you change your water, do you leave your piranhas in the tank or move them out to a bucket?

chris


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I do my tanks once a week, with about a 30 to 35% change.


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Keep them in the tank. I can't believe anyone would bother to remove them and put them in a bucket. its more hassle and stress on the fish.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i do it every sunday after noon i try not to go over that


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I do 30% every week.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I do mines every week and a half... Say its bad, but my Ps are all a-OK!!


----------



## s2k2sti (May 5, 2003)

ok guys heres another question.

the water from my tap has chlorine in it and when i do a water change should i put the water in a bucket and dechlorinate it or just put the water in the tank and then dechlorinate it? hmmm i was thinking about this today while i am waiting for my tank to cycle.

chris


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Always dechlorine water in a bucket before you put in tank. Once you put water in tank, the liquid bonds and spreads throuout the whole aquarium, most likely not being treated at some parts. Best way to go is adding the dechlorine in a bucket, mix it up, leave for 5 min, then add to tank.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Yeah 25-30% water change every fri night, that way, levels will never get a chance to become dangerously high!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I can use water straight from the tap (doing it more than a year now, never lost a fish to poor water quality [yet...]), so no bs with treating it first for me, thank god...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

once every three weeks


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> Every Sunday night during Simpsons. Usually takes about 30-45 minutes depending on how good the episode is. LoL
> 
> ~Dj


 you took the words right out of my mouth, i couldnt have said it better


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

once a week. on friday...ina couple of minutes actually


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

Every Saturday, ~40% on my P tank just barely keeps the water parameters in check. 20% on the other FW tank.

Only top offs on the SW tanks, with maybe a 5% change per month, if I'm feeling frisky.


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

once a week min. on my adult P's and most cichlids( more if I have time)
twice a week on fry and babies (more when I'm bored and have time)
three times a week on my discus (more when I'm bored and have time)

No clorine or junk in my water (well water) and drains right in my basement floor so water changes go pretty fast.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i do 30 % once a week and clean the gravel at the same time every time takes about 1 hour 
dixon


----------

